# Fluval Spec v (20l) light modification



## Matnez (20 Jan 2013)

Hi, I just thought I would start a thread to see if there are any Fluval Spec V owners out there who have upgraded the lighting.

I'm just interested to see what people have done and how well they work.

I'm using a Juwel twin-Lite Korall 60 20w which is placed on the top of the tank with a reflector. It does the job but its is not very athletically pleasing.

In America people seem to be using the Finnex FugeRay LED Aquarium Light 20 Inch with great success but this product is not available in the UK from what I can see. Is there a similar product like this available in the UK?


----------



## Matnez (21 Jan 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience of Beamswork LED Beamswork Power LED 300 Light 570 Lumen: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies it would fit the Fluval Spec v perfectly.
Would it be any good for growing plants?


----------



## Mitch (21 Jan 2013)

I use a 24watt clip on sump light compact t5 the standard light I use to light the wall behind. Have you done anything to improve the flow?


----------



## Matnez (21 Jan 2013)

Hi Mitch, I would be very interested to see you light set up if you have any pictures.

I haven't done anything to improve the flow, I'm using the tank as a dedicated shrimp tank so at the moment I don't feel that it is necessary. Have you got any plans to improve the flow?


----------



## Mitch (21 Jan 2013)

its nothing special just a cheap chinese made sump light i bought from trimar a few years back, i was tempted to try one of the new single grow beams on the tank but its not necessary so havnt bothered. 

ATM i have a jbl t500 on it at minimum setting which id estimate to be about 300 lph which i think is perfect flow rate but because of the size of the pump compartment it doesnt fit so cant be used on its own plus its just as noisy as the fluval pump, well nearly as noisy the fluval ones are parp sounds like an elephant snorting coke. 

Tunze make a small pump that does 300lph but to use solo i think i would prefer more plus my layout isnt the best for just solo pump so i might get one of the hydor pico pumps but not sure which yet. 

I do have a journal thats due an update called Mitchs fluval spec 19


----------



## Matnez (22 Jan 2013)

Thanks for that. Yeah the stock pump is dam noisy but I have finally got used to it. I think when I have a bit more cash I will look into upgrading it.

I will check out your journal.


----------



## Mitch (22 Jan 2013)

i think im just going to get a small powerhead, saw at my LFS today koralia nano 12v which is around £30 online but to power it you need a £200 controller which sucks but it would of been perfect


----------

